# IBS in adults good artilce



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://my.webmd.com/content/article/1707.50228


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks Eric. This should be required reading for all Gen. Practioners and GI Docs.BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Bump for anyone who hasn't seen this yet. I really liked this one.







Thanks again Eric.BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Your welcome BQ, its a good article on IBS.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI DR Chang was and perhaps still is Camille Grammers Doctor.


----------

